# New Budgie not Eating



## Skeeter (May 23, 2010)

My new little guy is about 8 weeks old and has trouble maneuvering around the cage. He's with an older male bird who is nice. 
I don't think the little one knows where the food & water are. I don't think he's eaten in 2 days.
How can I get him to find the food & water cups and get him to eat.

Thanks.:budgie::S


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

It could be the presence of the other nice bird is stressing him even more than a new environment. Is this bird from a pet store or breeder? 8 weeks of age means he is still very young. If he is tame I would try feeding him soft foods from a spoon or you may have to supplement hand feeding again. He should begin eating very soon.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. 
At this point I wouldn't separate the little one from his older cage mate, unless of course the older budgie was keeping the baby from eating his food. 
He can learn where the food and water is by watching the older budgie.

There are a number of things you can do to help the little one to eat. 
You can place a food dish (a little bowl) on the bottom of the cage for him to eat. The easiest seed for weaning budgies to deshusk and eat are spray millet, flax seed, Niger seed and canary seed. You should also place in another dish with some egg food, this is vital for weaning chicks as it provides good nourishment during this transitioning phase they go through. You can mix some flax and Niger seed into the egg food, this is what I do with my chicks and they really go for it and love it.
Offering soft veggies at this stage is also a plus, you can start with spinach leaves and then move to other kinds of greens. 

I hope all goes well with your little one, good luck!


----------



## Skeeter (May 23, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice. I don't think the older boy is stressing him. He does play with some of the toys. I will try some of your suggestions-


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

I just brought home a 7 week old myself and what his breeder had me do was lay a hand towel on the grate and scatter seed and a tiny broken off piece of millet directly on the floor. For almost 36 hours that was all he would do is eat off the floor and ignored food dishes. I even had to repurpose a toddler bowl and put water on the floor because he would not use either water cups in the cage. If he is tame you can offer your hand and lift him to the dishes also. Mine still uses me like his own personal birdie elevator due to his clumsiness.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is quite normal for a budgie to eat from the bottom of the cage for a few days until he becomes familiar with his new surroundings. Placing a very shallow dish with a bit of water on the bottom of the cage for him to drink from will be helpful as well.

aluz is very knowledgeable and has experience with baby budgies so I hope you'll follow her excellent advice. 

You indicated in your other thread the older male has been gentle and kind with with your new baby. As aluz indicated, it will be good for the little one to watch and learn from the older male.

And, as a sidenote, I allow all of my birds to "forage" for their seed on the bottom of their cages. 
Each morning right after I change the papers on top of their cage bottom grates, I scatter seed in their cages and they all love running around the bottom of their cages to "find" their breakfast. *


----------



## Skeeter (May 23, 2010)

Well guess what? the little one found his way to the food cups. I also put a smaller cup in for him. He has been watching Louie carefully. 
He actually sat in the larger food cup and fell asleep in it! He's such a little pudgie budgie.
I give them Harrison's high potency mash & high potency superfine. I also have a treat mix with hard boiled egg and some millet.
Thank you all for your excellent suggestions!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's wonderful!! He's going to be very happy living with you and having Louie as his best friend. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Be careful not to overfeed the little rascal....


----------



## Skeeter (May 23, 2010)

The little rascal is now named Dante (steadfast, enduring). He is overeating the Mash-he's practically living in the bowl.
He's trying to make friends with his pal, but Louis is now ignoring him. Dante was used to playing with all the other babies in his cage. Louis had a girlfriend Lola, but I moved her to another cage with Maurice who now are in love with each other. Louis tended to bother Lola. 
I'm wondering if Dante will be better off with Lola & Maurice, who are very affectionate towards each other, rather than leaving him with Louis who is basically ignoring him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Skeeter said:



The little rascal is now named Dante (steadfast, enduring). He is overeating the Mash-he's practically living in the bowl.

I'm wondering if Dante will be better off with Lola & Maurice, who are very affectionate towards each other, rather than leaving him with Louis who is basically ignoring him.

Click to expand...

No -- please do not move Dante in with Maurice and Lola. (I like the name you chose for him, by the way.)
It is not recommended to house two males and one female together. 
Additionally, Dante is very young and the bonded pair may gang up on him.

Give Louis and Dante time to settle in and get to know one another. Although Louis is ignoring him right now, Dante is still a baby and needs to have the older male to watch and mimic. As Dante begins maturing the two will probably become quite good friends.*


----------



## Skeeter (May 23, 2010)

Okay, I will give them time. He's such a cutie pie!
Thanks!


----------

